# all star butt section



## bigeye47 (Nov 29, 2007)

all star breakaway 92-6m rod
broke butt section, been all over web, nowhere to be found, just wondering if anyone might have one laying around
thanx
paul
opcorn:


----------



## DERFM (Jun 19, 2004)

try calling ryan at hatteras jacks in rodanthe ..


----------



## bigeye47 (Nov 29, 2007)

been there done that. but thanx for idea
my  for spinning


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

try breakawayusa.com nick meyer might could help


----------



## bigeye47 (Nov 29, 2007)

done that, this was their idea to try fishing forums
thanx


----------



## jobxe327 (Aug 7, 2007)

post this up in the marketplace on here and the other forums is probally your best bet.


----------

